# Twisted Wood Weissenborn Style



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Oh, be still my heart! My GAS for all things steel string related has been cured for some time, but seeing this... I always wanted a Weissenborn (Rayburn, perhaps?) and now you have gone and got me thinking...

Congrats..... and curse you


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Want to but haven't plunged yet.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I always wanted to try one of those. I have an Asher electric version (Ben Harper model) but have never tried an acoustic. I've never gotten very good at lap playing, but it sure is fun.

In case you didn't notice I have a beautiful Yanuziello lap steel for sale in the emporium (nudge, nudge, wink, wink).

:smile-new:


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

i've dabbled over the years.......... here are some of the players who i enjoy.

https://youtu.be/OPwrIiySsTM

https://youtu.be/Wmut5WhT3cI

kelly joe phelps played some pretty incredible lapstyle on his early cd releases.......home spun released a instructional video and you can find it on youtube.

https://youtu.be/pmg7JOIflNw

https://youtu.be/mn17wun1FEc

harry manx plays lapstyle on a mohan veena, 6 string acoustic and cigar box guitar. 


https://youtu.be/pmg7JOIflNw

steve dawson is a pretty talented fellow used to play in a duo called zubot dawson........looks like he released an instructional video as well

https://youtu.be/CCmBAn-2hTA

here is a video of steve playing with a couple of well known slide players.......no lap style content tho.. 


your guitar looks great
cheers
ets


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Did you buy directly from twisted wood? If so, how was the experience. I have been eyeing one of their (don't laugh) uke for a while.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

That's gorgeous. Love the binding.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Thank for the info. Congrats on you beautiful new resonator. Love the looks and from the videos sounds awesome.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Very nice--I would love one of those...

Enjoy!


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

It's not clear from the web site where these are being made. Do you happen to know?


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## scoltx (Mar 31, 2013)

GWN! said:


> Did you buy directly from twisted wood? If so, how was the experience. I have been eyeing one of their (don't laugh) uke for a while.


Not laughing, lots of possibilities for Uke, check out Jake Shimabukuro on YouTube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PB3RbO7updc
or Del Rey on Uke https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wxk3N7GOgX4

I'm thinking Aiersi may be the supplier for Twisted Wood
http://www.aiersiguitar.com/category/weissenborn-guitar/

But I don't think you could import a single instrument cheaper than just getting it from Twisted Wood, his prices are more than reasonable

[h=1][/h]


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

One woman band with uke and looper.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4Uug6jU75L0


----------

